# The Merry X-mas post to respond to..How many junkies on the IAP today,lol



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay since a bunch of us started Christmas posts lets see how many we can get to respond to this one.How many of us could not stay away of Christmas???I think we will get about 80 replies,but I'm a gambler.Merry Christmas Everyone,Victor


----------



## bobindayton (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all! There's one.


----------



## danroggensee (Dec 25, 2010)

Heres 2 Happy Holidays


----------



## JumpMaster (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, all! 

I got to enjoy Cristmas with my family this year (after being deployed last year), we have a white Christmas (currently still snowing, and the first here in many years), and all I'm thinking is, "Gee, whish I was standing in front of my lathe....." :biggrin:

Blessing to you all!

Best,
Mike


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas one and all! Anyone going to sneak in a little turning today.

Carl


----------



## bking0217 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, everyone. I'm banned from the lathe today.


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 25, 2010)

M<erry Christmas, a Happy New Year and God Bless You All.  Yes, I admit it, I'm a IAP junkie.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## McBryde (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## bgio13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all. Couldn't help but check. It's part of my daily routine.


----------



## David Keller (Dec 25, 2010)

Of course I'm gonna check the site...  Probably more than once!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## unclefuzzy (Dec 25, 2010)

It's part of my daily routine as well. At least I went to the shop and looked at my lathe. Even tools need a day off sometime.  HO HO HO


----------



## tim self (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to my pen turning brethren and sisters too!


----------



## markgum (Dec 25, 2010)

A day without IAP.  NO WAY.
Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 25, 2010)

day off from this disfunctional little group, HAH!   Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 25, 2010)

A day without the IAP ? Bah Humbug !!!!              

Merry Christmas everyone !!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Drcal (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.  Peace to all.

Carmen


----------



## bitshird (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello my name is Ken and I have an addiction

to the
[size=+6]*I.A.P.*
Merry Christmas Y'all​[/size]


----------



## BKelley (Dec 25, 2010)

Please remember what Christmas is for.  It is Christ's birthday.  For His birthday he has showered me with many wonderful rich blessings.  Far, far more than I deserve.  Thank you Lord, and happy birthday Jesus


----------



## Mark (Dec 25, 2010)

Just checking in. Merry Christmas


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a pen pro for Christmas....have to go PLAY!


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 25, 2010)

I am up in Michigan visiting the grandchildren and still can't resist logging in. One thing about it up here it even looks like Christmas looking out the window at that white stuff. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Monty (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS
Stay off here for a day??
 Never!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 25, 2010)

Stay Away? I checked it at 3:30 this morning  and was back in the shop at 7:30 to finish the last of the presents I was making. I think Im permantly logged on.


----------



## run91 (Dec 25, 2010)

Marry Christmas to all.


----------



## Spats139 (Dec 25, 2010)

[SIZE=-1]*Afrikaans:* Geseënde Kersfees; *Afrikander:* Een Plesierige Kerfees; *African/Eritrean/Tigrinja:*  Rehus-Beal-Ledeats; *Albanian:*Gezur Krislinjden; *Arabic:* Milad Majid; *Argentine:* Feliz Navidad; *Armenian:* Shenoraavor Nor Dari yev Pari Gaghand; *Azeri:* Tezze Iliniz Yahsi Olsun; *Bahasa Malaysia:* Selamat Hari Natal; *Basque:* Zorionak eta Urte Berri On!; *Bengali:* Shuvo Naba Barsha; *Bohemian:* Vesele Vanoce; *Bosnian:* (BOSANSKI) Cestit Bozic i Sretna Nova godina; *Brazilian:* Feliz Natal; *Breton:* Nedeleg laouen na bloavezh mat; *Bulgarian:* Tchestita Koleda; Tchestito Rojdestvo Hristovo; *Catalan:* Bon Nadal i un Bon Any Nou!; *Chile:* Feliz Navidad; *Chinese:* (Cantonese) Gun Tso Sun Tan'Gung Haw Sun; *Chinese:* (Mandarin) Kung His Hsin Nien bing Chu Shen Tan; *Choctaw:* Yukpa, Nitak Hollo Chito; *Columbia:* Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo; *Cornish:* Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth; *Corsian:* Pace e salute; *Crazanian:* Rot Yikji Dol La Roo; *Cree:* Mitho Makosi Kesikansi; *Croatian:* Sretan Bozic; *Czech:* Prejeme Vam Vesele Vanoce a stastny Novy Rok; *Danish:* Glædelig Jul; *Duri:* Christmas-e- Shoma Mobarak; *Dutch:* Vrolijk Kerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar! or Zalig Kerstfeast; *Eskimo:* (inupik) Jutdlime pivdluarit ukiortame pivdluaritlo!; *Esperanto:* Gajan Kristnaskon; *Estonian:* Rõõmsaid Jõulupühi; *Ethiopian:* (Amharic) Melkin Yelidet Beaal; *Faeroese:* Gledhilig jol og eydnurikt nyggjar!; *Farsi:* Cristmas-e-shoma mobarak bashad; *Finnish:* Hyvaa joulua; *Flemish:* Zalig Kerstfeest en Gelukkig nieuw jaar; *French:* Joyeux Noel; *Frisian:* Noflike Krystdagen en in protte Lok en Seine yn it Nije Jier!; *Galician:* Bo Nada; *Gaelic:* Nollaig chridheil agus Bliadhna mhath ùr!; *German:* Fröhliche Weihnachten; *Greek:* Kala Christouyenna!; *Haiti:* (Creole) Jwaye Nowel or to Jesus Edo Bri'cho o Rish D'Shato Brichto; *Hausa:* Barka da Kirsimatikuma Barka da Sabuwar Shekara!; *Hawaiian:* Mele Kalikimaka; *Hebrew:* Mo'adim Lesimkha. Chena tova; *Hindi:* Shub Naya Baras (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Hungarian:* Kellemes Karacsonyi unnepeket; *Icelandic:* Gledileg Jol; *Indonesian:* Selamat Hari Natal; *Iraqi:* Idah Saidan Wa Sanah Jadidah; *Irish:* Nollaig Shona Dhuit, or Nodlaig mhaith chugnat; *Iroquois:* Ojenyunyat Sungwiyadeson honungradon nagwutut. Ojenyunyat osrasay.; *Italian:* Buone Feste Natalizie; *Japanese:* Shinnen omedeto.  Kurisumasu Omedeto; *Korean:* Sung Tan Chuk Ha; *Lao:* souksan van Christmas; *Latin:* Natale hilare et Annum Faustum!; *Latvian:* Prieci'gus Ziemsve'tkus un Laimi'gu Jauno Gadu!; *Lausitzian:*Wjesole hody a strowe nowe leto; *Lettish:* Priecigus Ziemassvetkus; *Lithuanian:* Linksmu Kaledu; *Low Saxon:* Heughliche Winachten un 'n moi Nijaar; *Luxembourgish:* Schèine Chreschtdaag an e gudde Rutsch; *Macedonian:* Sreken Bozhik; *Maltese:* IL-Milied It-tajjeb; *Manx:* Nollick ghennal as blein vie noa; *Maori:* Meri Kirihimete; *Marathi:* Shub Naya Varsh (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Navajo:* Merry Keshmish; *Norwegian:* God Jul, or Gledelig Jul; *Occitan:* Pulit nadal e bona annado; *Papiamento:* Bon Pasco; *Papua New Guinea:* Bikpela hamamas blong dispela Krismas na Nupela yia i go long yu; *Pennsylvania German:* En frehlicher Grischtdaag un en hallich Nei Yaahr!; *Peru:* Feliz Navidad y un Venturoso Año Nuevo; *Philippines:* Maligayang Pasko!; *Polish:* Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia or Boze Narodzenie; *Portuguese:*Feliz Natal; *Pushto:* Christmas Aao Ne-way Kaal Mo Mobarak Sha; *Rapa-Nui (Easter Island):* Mata-Ki-Te-Rangi.  Te-Pito-O-Te-Henua; *Rhetian:* Bellas festas da nadal e bun onn; *Romanche:* (sursilvan dialect): Legreivlas fiastas da Nadal e bien niev onn!; *Rumanian:* Sarbatori vesele or Craciun fericit; *Russian:* Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva is Novim Godom; *Sami:* Buorrit Juovllat; *Samoan:* La Maunia Le Kilisimasi Ma Le Tausaga Fou; *Sardinian:* Bonu nadale e prosperu annu nou; *Scots Gaelic:* Nollaig chridheil huibh; *Serbian:* Hristos se rodi.; *Singhalese:* Subha nath thalak Vewa.  Subha Aluth Awrudhak Vewa; *Slovak:* Vesele Vianoce.  A stastlivy Novy Rok; *Slovene:* Vesele Bozicne; Praznike Srecno Novo Leto or Vesel Bozic in srecno Novo leto; *Spanish:* Feliz Navidad; *Swedish:* God Jul and (Och) Ett Gott Nytt År; *Tagalog:* Maligayamg Pasko. Masaganang Bagong Taon; *Tamil:* (Tamizh) Nathar Puthu Varuda Valthukkal (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Trukeese:* (Micronesian) Neekiriisimas annim oo iyer seefe feyiyeech!; *Thai:* Sawadee Pee Mai or souksan wan Christmas; *Turkish:* Noeliniz Ve Yeni Yiliniz Kutlu Olsun; *Ukrainian:* Srozhdestvom Kristovym or Z RIZDVOM HRYSTOVYM; *Urdu:* Naya Saal Mubarak Ho (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Vietnamese:* Chuc Mung Giang Sinh; *Welsh:* Nadolig Llawen; *Yoruba:* E ku odun, e ku iye'dun!

Hope I didn't miss anyone! 

No matter how you say it,... _*Merry Christmas*_. 

Thanks to everyone who makes this site what it is, and a special thank you to the mods who keep it running. Looking forward to 2011.
[/SIZE]


----------



## ribanett (Dec 25, 2010)

Spats139 said:


> [SIZE=-1]*Afrikaans:* Geseënde Kersfees; *Afrikander:* Een Plesierige Kerfees; *African/Eritrean/Tigrinja:*  Rehus-Beal-Ledeats; *Albanian:*Gezur Krislinjden; *Arabic:* Milad Majid; *Argentine:* Feliz Navidad; *Armenian:* Shenoraavor Nor Dari yev Pari Gaghand; *Azeri:* Tezze Iliniz Yahsi Olsun; *Bahasa Malaysia:* Selamat Hari Natal; *Basque:* Zorionak eta Urte Berri On!; *Bengali:* Shuvo Naba Barsha; *Bohemian:* Vesele Vanoce; *Bosnian:* (BOSANSKI) Cestit Bozic i Sretna Nova godina; *Brazilian:* Feliz Natal; *Breton:* Nedeleg laouen na bloavezh mat; *Bulgarian:* Tchestita Koleda; Tchestito Rojdestvo Hristovo; *Catalan:* Bon Nadal i un Bon Any Nou!; *Chile:* Feliz Navidad; *Chinese:* (Cantonese) Gun Tso Sun Tan'Gung Haw Sun; *Chinese:* (Mandarin) Kung His Hsin Nien bing Chu Shen Tan; *Choctaw:* Yukpa, Nitak Hollo Chito; *Columbia:* Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo; *Cornish:* Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth; *Corsian:* Pace e salute; *Crazanian:* Rot Yikji Dol La Roo; *Cree:* Mitho Makosi Kesikansi; *Croatian:* Sretan Bozic; *Czech:* Prejeme Vam Vesele Vanoce a stastny Novy Rok; *Danish:* Glædelig Jul; *Duri:* Christmas-e- Shoma Mobarak; *Dutch:* Vrolijk Kerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar! or Zalig Kerstfeast; *Eskimo:* (inupik) Jutdlime pivdluarit ukiortame pivdluaritlo!; *Esperanto:* Gajan Kristnaskon; *Estonian:* Rõõmsaid Jõulupühi; *Ethiopian:* (Amharic) Melkin Yelidet Beaal; *Faeroese:* Gledhilig jol og eydnurikt nyggjar!; *Farsi:* Cristmas-e-shoma mobarak bashad; *Finnish:* Hyvaa joulua; *Flemish:* Zalig Kerstfeest en Gelukkig nieuw jaar; *French:* Joyeux Noel; *Frisian:* Noflike Krystdagen en in protte Lok en Seine yn it Nije Jier!; *Galician:* Bo Nada; *Gaelic:* Nollaig chridheil agus Bliadhna mhath ùr!; *German:* Fröhliche Weihnachten; *Greek:* Kala Christouyenna!; *Haiti:* (Creole) Jwaye Nowel or to Jesus Edo Bri'cho o Rish D'Shato Brichto; *Hausa:* Barka da Kirsimatikuma Barka da Sabuwar Shekara!; *Hawaiian:* Mele Kalikimaka; *Hebrew:* Mo'adim Lesimkha. Chena tova; *Hindi:* Shub Naya Baras (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Hungarian:* Kellemes Karacsonyi unnepeket; *Icelandic:* Gledileg Jol; *Indonesian:* Selamat Hari Natal; *Iraqi:* Idah Saidan Wa Sanah Jadidah; *Irish:* Nollaig Shona Dhuit, or Nodlaig mhaith chugnat; *Iroquois:* Ojenyunyat Sungwiyadeson honungradon nagwutut. Ojenyunyat osrasay.; *Italian:* Buone Feste Natalizie; *Japanese:* Shinnen omedeto.  Kurisumasu Omedeto; *Korean:* Sung Tan Chuk Ha; *Lao:* souksan van Christmas; *Latin:* Natale hilare et Annum Faustum!; *Latvian:* Prieci'gus Ziemsve'tkus un Laimi'gu Jauno Gadu!; *Lausitzian:*Wjesole hody a strowe nowe leto; *Lettish:* Priecigus Ziemassvetkus; *Lithuanian:* Linksmu Kaledu; *Low Saxon:* Heughliche Winachten un 'n moi Nijaar; *Luxembourgish:* Schèine Chreschtdaag an e gudde Rutsch; *Macedonian:* Sreken Bozhik; *Maltese:* IL-Milied It-tajjeb; *Manx:* Nollick ghennal as blein vie noa; *Maori:* Meri Kirihimete; *Marathi:* Shub Naya Varsh (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Navajo:* Merry Keshmish; *Norwegian:* God Jul, or Gledelig Jul; *Occitan:* Pulit nadal e bona annado; *Papiamento:* Bon Pasco; *Papua New Guinea:* Bikpela hamamas blong dispela Krismas na Nupela yia i go long yu; *Pennsylvania German:* En frehlicher Grischtdaag un en hallich Nei Yaahr!; *Peru:* Feliz Navidad y un Venturoso Año Nuevo; *Philippines:* Maligayang Pasko!; *Polish:* Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia or Boze Narodzenie; *Portuguese:*Feliz Natal; *Pushto:* Christmas Aao Ne-way Kaal Mo Mobarak Sha; *Rapa-Nui (Easter Island):* Mata-Ki-Te-Rangi.  Te-Pito-O-Te-Henua; *Rhetian:* Bellas festas da nadal e bun onn; *Romanche:* (sursilvan dialect): Legreivlas fiastas da Nadal e bien niev onn!; *Rumanian:* Sarbatori vesele or Craciun fericit; *Russian:* Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva is Novim Godom; *Sami:* Buorrit Juovllat; *Samoan:* La Maunia Le Kilisimasi Ma Le Tausaga Fou; *Sardinian:* Bonu nadale e prosperu annu nou; *Scots Gaelic:* Nollaig chridheil huibh; *Serbian:* Hristos se rodi.; *Singhalese:* Subha nath thalak Vewa.  Subha Aluth Awrudhak Vewa; *Slovak:* Vesele Vianoce.  A stastlivy Novy Rok; *Slovene:* Vesele Bozicne; Praznike Srecno Novo Leto or Vesel Bozic in srecno Novo leto; *Spanish:* Feliz Navidad; *Swedish:* God Jul and (Och) Ett Gott Nytt År; *Tagalog:* Maligayamg Pasko. Masaganang Bagong Taon; *Tamil:* (Tamizh) Nathar Puthu Varuda Valthukkal (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Trukeese:* (Micronesian) Neekiriisimas annim oo iyer seefe feyiyeech!; *Thai:* Sawadee Pee Mai or souksan wan Christmas; *Turkish:* Noeliniz Ve Yeni Yiliniz Kutlu Olsun; *Ukrainian:* Srozhdestvom Kristovym or Z RIZDVOM HRYSTOVYM; *Urdu:* Naya Saal Mubarak Ho (good New Year not Merry Christmas); *Vietnamese:* Chuc Mung Giang Sinh; *Welsh:* Nadolig Llawen; *Yoruba:* E ku odun, e ku iye'dun!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> ...




WOW 

Merry Christmas from our house to your house
Margo & Larry


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Dec 25, 2010)

+1 more


----------



## lorbay (Dec 25, 2010)

All the best from BC Canada.

Lin.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 25, 2010)

I suppose I COULD miss a day, but why???

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## terryf (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## David M (Dec 25, 2010)

+ 1 MORE . 
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!

I like Ken too have an addiction!! I can't go a couple of hours little alone an entire day!!!!!

Hopefully everyone has a happy and prosperous new year also....


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 25, 2010)

*Count me in*

 
Happy Easter !!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wade45 (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! Now I'm going to make a pen.:biggrin:


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Dec 25, 2010)

I couldn't resist !!!!!! .... Merry Christmas everyone !!!!!

  Brian


----------



## desertrat (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL from another "junkie'

desertrat


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Christmas


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Toni (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas I didnt have to stay away I dont celebrate christmas... Today is Boxing day in New Zealand I am off to hit the store sales..


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 25, 2010)

another here to wish all a merry christmas.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 25, 2010)

merry christmas to all


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas.
Got a Beal Treen mandrel and I'm playing.
Kids and grandkids came, ate and are gone.
Wife is napping.
I'm playing.

(Really enjoying having a white Christmas.)

Lee


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Thanks Gioving!  OOPS  I guess too much Merry Christmas and I still can't spelll!
Merry Christmas to all the friends and everyone else here.  I tried, I truly tried to stay away and did manage for half a day, but my addiction is way too powerful.
Happy Birthday to the one we claim to celebrate today. Thank you for all the blessings we have already received as well as those we are about to receive.  Thanks also go out to Jeff and all the mods that allow us to gather here, even on this wonderful day of days.
Charles


----------



## Dudley Young (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas All.*


----------



## Focushere (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## tbroye (Dec 25, 2010)

I have checked in twice today. Will be leaving soon for BIL house and a continuation of the celebration. Hoping you all are having a Merry Christmas.  I am #50 so there are some of us on the net today.


----------



## Scott (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!  I'm here today, but that's true for most days.  And that's for a heck of a lot of days, too!  

Scott


----------



## Oldwagon (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas.I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 25, 2010)

merry Christmas


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## turner.curtis (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 25, 2010)

Ho ho ho. Merry Christmas.


----------



## panini (Dec 25, 2010)

Mele Kalikimaka from Hawaii...Merry Christmas...


----------



## Scotty (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## el_d (Dec 25, 2010)

Guilty, don't tell my wife. 

I really like the iPhone.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 25, 2010)

Guilty :redface:


----------



## soligen (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 25, 2010)

LandfillLumber said:


> Okay since a bunch of us started Christmas posts lets see how many we can get to respond to this one.How many of us could not stay away of Christmas???I think we will get about 80 replies,but I'm a gambler.Merry Christmas Everyone,Victor




the Kenny Rogers type Gambler or James Garner type Gambler?

Ohh and Merry Christmas, Happy New Year.

BTW, I am #61


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone. I couldn't stay away. I'm an IAP junkie. The lathe hasn't tuned today, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2010)

Andrew Arndts said:


> LandfillLumber said:
> 
> 
> > Okay since a bunch of us started Christmas posts lets see how many we can get to respond to this one.How many of us could not stay away of Christmas???I think we will get about 80 replies,but I'm a gambler.Merry Christmas Everyone,Victor
> ...



More the Garner type I'm a card player.I just took down my poker league this past Sunday for nice amount of cash(made the holidays better,lol).I will get a pic of the trophy I made for the league and my name on it,weeeeeeeeeeeee.Well we have what 60 replies already i think we hit 100 before midnight.Victor


----------



## skiprat (Dec 25, 2010)

Best wishes everyone:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Victor! I hope you get 85 posts!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh, I forgot. Happy New Year, too


----------



## trickydick (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep, pen junkie even on Christmas.  Traveling the past week so no turning going on.  Road trip from San Antonio to Vail, to Vegas, to Sacramento.  My butt is sore from driving but good family time with the wife and kids.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## snyiper (Dec 25, 2010)

Yup me too here wishing everyone and their Family Merry Christmas and please be safe out there!!!


----------



## greggas (Dec 25, 2010)

In-laws are boring me to death so I'm in...may even sneak away to the lathe but could result in big trouble....will have to wait and see


----------



## michelle (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Christmas to all!  Santa brought me a giftcard to Woodcraft!  I'm online drooling and thought I'd stop by!

Hope all is well for you and yours!
Michelle


----------



## knight_muzzleloader (Dec 25, 2010)

Been a good day, company gone, wife and kids watching reruns.  Did a little Christmas clay pigeon shooting with the brothers, time to check the penturners!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL. AND IT IS SNOWING HERE FIRST TIME IN ATLEAST 20 YEARS ON CHRISTMAS DAY. I was really hoping for the snow to be comming down christmas eve night. But I will take what i can get.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## randyrls (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas;  Remember that God was born into the world today!!!!!

Alleluia!!!!!


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 25, 2010)

_Merry Christmas to One and All!_


----------



## DavePowers (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas,

Dave


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I'm just a tad shy of the 80 mark. Sitting here with the kids watching one of their new movies, with my stomach full and fighting the desire to sleep. So I figured I would log in and see what people got for Christmas (New shop vac, Woodcraft Gift Card, and Pen case for me..A few other non-pen things, not sure what she was thinking with those...)

Hope all had a great day!!!


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Festivus!! Hope it was Merry & Bright!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, everybody.  I can't stay away all day......


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi, My name is Seamus, and I'm a Turn-a-holic........(Group "Hi Seamus") reminds me of the self help groups. 

I made it through most of the day, but my anxiety got the best of me, so does that mean I'm an addict?! Oh NOOOOO!!! I hope everyone has had an enjoyable Christmas Day and is safe in their travels back home if not staying home. I'm glad I'm not the only addict on here!


----------



## KiltedGunn (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll help get us over 80...

A very safe and merry CHRISTmas to all of you and yours from me and mine!

Finally got cool enough to FEEL like Christmas today!


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas all. I swoop through a couple of times a day. Have a great one.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone.  My name is Cindy and yes I am addicted to turning and to IAP and of making wood into art.


----------



## krc0604 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## corian king (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!! To one and all..and may God bless!!!!
JIM


----------



## randywa (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## garvan (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and have a Happy New Year.  Have been on IAP twice today.  Once in the morning and once just now.  It's becoming a regular routine.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas.  I've been off and on IAP several times today....  Just like any other day lol.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 25, 2010)

Made it in under the wire. Night all.:yawn:


----------



## Fred (Dec 25, 2010)

*Had to settle down a bit and digest all the 'stuff' I have had today otherwise I would have been here earlier on.*

*Merry Christmas to you all and your families. I trust that the coming New Year will be peaceful and prosperous for you all.*

*May peace, great health, long life and love be with all of you. God Bless each and everyone!*


----------



## Timbo (Dec 26, 2010)

12:10 AM - It's been a long day...but a very nice day.  Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all my IAP friends!


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 26, 2010)

It is Sunday morning. I am feeling very badly for not calling my mother. Guess I'd better make up for it today.


----------

